# Belkin N+ F5D8235-4 v2



## gorbash81 (Aug 2, 2011)

I once hooked up my N+ router to my modem and had no problems, but for some reason I now have a problem with the router. Everything is blue except for modem and internet (which are orange). And on my desktop computer the N+ signal shows up in my "currently connected to" tab. So apparently my desktop is trying to automatically connect to the wireless router. I cannot connect to the signal from my laptop and my desktop does not connect to this signal. I have no problems connecting my desktop to my modem, but the second I hook up the cords everything doesn't work!


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

Try doing a reset to factory default, then check that you have the latest firmware. You can download the most recent firmware on Belkin support page. I believe this is the link Belkin : Support F5D8235-4 N+ Wireless Router - Firmware 

Version 2xxx is probably the one.

Then follow the instruction on this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------

